# Snorkel pics...updated them.



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

http://community.webshots.com/album/573072258szjYTu


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice job


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yep looks good!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks...I think the silver and snow camo look good together.


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

nice job, right now I´m working on my snorkels, but I´m putting 2-1/2 for the air box, it´s a little more complicated because of the space needed, but I hope it turns out OK, I´ll post pictures when I finish the job


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Why are you going with a 2.5 inch to the air box??? Just wondering


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> Why are you going with a 2.5 inch to the air box??? Just wondering


I saw some posts here, and somebody said it was better for the air flowing, the guy changed from 2" and he said it could feel the improvement, also I remember reading that this change increases around 30% more air


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

this is the post

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=528&highlight=snorkel


----------

